# Smallmouth on the Grand



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone fish for smallies on the Grand? I'm looking for some advice / details on how to get started. I see the results some of you get on the Rocky. 

I heard you fish them like you would steelhead. Is this true.

Thanks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

from a boat .. or bank.... from a boat its easy put in and start fishing there all over.. on you dont fish like steelhead ... fish them like bass


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Golden Shiners under a float.....they work wonders there.


----------

